# Glen O'Dee TB Hospital - Banchory - January 2008



## zimbob (May 4, 2008)

I thought I'd post this up as, surprisingly, there's very little on here about this lovely building, apart from *Lost*'s external shot and history...

Visited with *Bryag*, *Alir147* and *Gorecki* , big thanks to the last two for this one!

Approach:







"That" chair 






Nice to see unbroken sinks :






And loos :






In fact all the bathrooms were in good nick here, this place is a gem :











Lots of corridor action 











And some nice flakiness :
















Kitchens, not much left, and overlooked by the live site 











Dining area :






The stained-glass in the stairwells was amazing :











Sadly my pictures don't do it justice, hopefully someone will post some up that do 

This was a great site, wish we'd had more time here, sadly I had to head home for a meal out 

I hope everyone's access-related mishaps are okay now! I was the only one to get in and out unscathed


----------



## Foxylady (May 5, 2008)

I'm a sucker for stained-glass and that one's gorgeous. I also like that dining room...rather delightful, I thought. Like the flaky ceilinged room too. Lots of interesting windows. Nice one!


----------



## JulesP (May 5, 2008)

Ya just gotta love flaking paint
nice one
Think I saw this on a tv programme before about tb hospitals a few years ago. Looks familiar - maybe that was just a past life


----------



## freebird (May 6, 2008)

Looks like a great explore The building itself looks foriegn! I love the stained glass its quite subtle and elegant.  Nice explore well done.


----------



## Richard Davies (May 6, 2008)

freebird said:


> Looks like a great explore The building itself looks foriegn! I love the stained glass its quite subtle and elegant.  Nice explore well done.



Both my Dad & Bill Bryson both reckon that Scottish architecture is a different style to English. My Dad remembers thinking that a lot of the older buildings in Edinburgh looked strange, especially as they often had more floors than an English building of the same age taking up the same amount of land.


----------



## Pincheck (May 7, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I'm a sucker for stained-glass and that one's gorgeous. I also like that dining room...rather delightful, I thought. Like the flaky ceilinged room too. Lots of interesting windows. Nice one!



well i must admit i love stain glass as well and this place has it in abundance even the toilets have stained glass  but its a seriously different building from anything else that i have been in which is why it was one of my favourites, especially to photograph and highly recommended to see


----------



## krela (May 7, 2008)

I'm sure my nan used to work here many years ago, probably in the 60s.


----------



## King Al (May 7, 2008)

Great pictures, like the bath rooms and the chair


----------



## Bryag (May 7, 2008)

Zimbob said:


> In fact all the bathrooms were in good nick here, this place is a gem :


Ahhh, but have you forgotten the smell???????

Here are a few of mine from that day









































Flooded Basement










How did they know???





It was a very nice explore, had to be really quiet though, as the walls were paper thin, and there is a nice, new hospital very close to it


----------



## JulesP (May 7, 2008)

nice pics Bryag
why do I always seem to end up playing 'hunt the watermark' with your pics


----------



## Bryag (May 8, 2008)

Thanks Jules, I was inspired by "Where's Wally" It makes it a little more interesting if you miss the odd one out also!


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2008)

More interesting pics. So much lovely glass in there...love those purple squares. Cheers, Bryag.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 29, 2008)

I missed this thread! And I've never been.

Time for an update, I think. Or has it been fully developed by now? Still worth visiting, do you think?


----------



## Gorecki (Nov 30, 2008)

It's still do-able, I went up about 5 weeks ago. The Kitchen area now has no roof, apart from that, no changes


----------



## wolfism (Nov 30, 2008)

Coincidence … I went past today … shame the kitchens have been opened up – I liked the glass extract canopies as they were. 

I see the Heras has moved around a bit.


----------

